# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  عايزين اشراق ونور فورى للوجة

## دعاء ثابت

دى طريقة فظيعة للوجة وللجسم كمان ممكن العرايس يستخدموها للجسم ومن اول استخدام للوجة شوفى النتيجة الفظيعة ليها وياسلام لو حد عندة خطوبة او مناسبة او فرح واستخدمها قبل الماكياج اتفرجوا بقى وقلولى المهم هاتى بيضى وافصلى البياض عن الصفار وحطى كل واحد فى طبق فى الفريزر حتى تتجمد تماما وبعدين امسكى البياض المجمد ومررية على الوجة والرقبة لغاية ما تسيح وبعدين امسكى الصفار وبنفس الطريقة مررية على الوجة والرقبة لغاية ما تسيح وبعدين اشطفى وشك وامسحية بقطنة مية ورد ومتخفيش من الريحة والله العظيم يا بنات الطريقة دى بتستخدم فى ارقى مراكز التجميل العالمية وخصوصا اليابان وحديثا بتستخدم فى مصر وطبعا عارفين فوايد البيض من شد وتنعيم وتبيض للبشرة وبالتجميد بتحصلى على نفس الفوايد بالضرب فى اربعة اضعافالمهم جربوا ومنتظرة الرد والنتايج ولتانى مرة متخفوش من الريحة مية الورد بتضيعها خالص ونسيت اقولكم الطريقة دى تحفة قبل الماكياج بتثبتة يعنى لو العروسة عملتها فى البيت قبل الماكياج بيثبت طول الليل جربوا واى سؤال انا حاضرة

----------


## aynad

حلوة اوي يا دودو الطريقة دي
وسهلة كمان
بس اوعي وشنا يبقي رحته وحشة اجوازنا مش ناقصييين ههههههههههههههههههه
تسلميلي يا دودو يا قلبي

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية دعاء 

تسلمي ياجميلة علي مواضيعك ووصفاتك الهايلة 
بس ليا عندك سؤال بالنسبة للبيض 
نستخدم بيض بأنفلونزا الطيور ولا من غير انفلونزا  ؟  

أختك 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> حلوة اوي يا دودو الطريقة دي
> وسهلة كمان
> بس اوعي وشنا يبقي رحته وحشة اجوازنا مش ناقصييين ههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلميلي يا دودو يا قلبي


متخفيش يا ايناد جوزك مش هيهرب من البيض هنلاقى وصفة او خلطة لمنع الشم ههههههههههههههههههه لا ياقمر بهزر مفيش ريحة بتروح على طول ولاجل الورد يتسقى العليق الفايدة هايلة ياقمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *الغالية دعاء 
> 
> تسلمي ياجميلة علي مواضيعك ووصفاتك الهايلة 
> بس ليا عندك سؤال بالنسبة للبيض 
> نستخدم بيض بأنفلونزا الطيور ولا من غير انفلونزا  ؟  
> 
> أختك 
> ليلة عشق*


حبيبة قلبى يا مفرحانى ربنا يخليكى يارب لا بجد متخفيش من موضوع الانفلونزا واحتياطيا اغسلى البيضة بشوية خل وانقعيها بمية مغلية شوية صغيرة وعموما ثبت علميا ان الفراخ المريضة مش بتبيض ولا تخافى هههههههههههههه هنعمل ماسك ببيض الانفلونزا وربنا يستر ::eek::

----------


## M!RAMAR

وصفتك هايله يادودو.......
انا هجربها اكيد .. معنديش حد اخاف عليه من الريحه ههههههه (غير بابا واخواتى)  :Mad:   يعنى مش هاممنى ههههه.... 
ربنا يخليكى لينا ياقمر..... :good:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> وصفتك هايله يادودو.......
> انا هجربها اكيد .. معنديش حد اخاف عليه من الريحه ههههههه (غير بابا واخواتى)   يعنى مش هاممنى ههههه.... 
> ربنا يخليكى لينا ياقمر.....


مرمر ازيك والنبى اوعى تقولى ان انا صاحبة الوصفة دى يا مرمور اخوكى بيدخل يفتش ويعرف مين صاحب الوصفة ههههههههههههه تسلميلى حبيبى قلبى هستنى تجربى وتردى عليا يالهوى يا مرمورة لو عملتى الطريقة دى مع تسريحة ايناد هههههههههههه تبقى مصيبة  اخوكى هيدخل يدعى علينا انا وايناد ههههه هههههههههههههههه  شكرا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل وكلامك العسل

----------


## M!RAMAR

> مرمر ازيك والنبى اوعى تقولى ان انا صاحبة الوصفة دى يا مرمور اخوكى بيدخل يفتش ويعرف مين صاحب الوصفة ههههههههههههه تسلميلى حبيبى قلبى هستنى تجربى وتردى عليا يالهوى يا مرمورة لو عملتى الطريقة دى مع تسريحة ايناد هههههههههههه تبقى مصيبة  اخوكى هيدخل يدعى علينا انا وايناد ههههه هههههههههههههههه  شكرا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل وكلامك العسل


هههههههه
على رأيك دا ذاللنى بس انا عايزاكى زى ماهتجيبى وصفه لايناد لعدم الشم تجيبى لخويا وصفه لعدم الكلام والتعليقات ههههههه
متخافوش هاتوا الوصفات اللى عايزينها فى البيت هنا ليكوا ظهر ::mm::  ...
هههههه تصدقى انا فعلا هعملها مع تسريحه ايناد وربنا يستر اقولك هعملها لاخويا لو نطق بحاجه....ههههه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هههههههه
> على رأيك دا ذاللنى بس انا عايزاكى زى ماهتجيبى وصفه لايناد لعدم الشم تجيبى لخويا وصفه لعدم الكلام والتعليقات ههههههه
> متخافوش هاتوا الوصفات اللى عايزينها فى البيت هنا ليكوا ظهر ...
> هههههه تصدقى انا فعلا هعملها مع تسريحه ايناد وربنا يستر اقولك هعملها لاخويا لو نطق بحاجه....ههههه


لا كدة اخوكى مش هيعرف ينطق اصلا يا مرمر من الخضة التسريحة والماسك حرام عليكى حرااااااااااااااااام
دة انتى اختة الكبيرة القدوة يعنى ههههههههه والله انتى دمك زى السكر

----------


## رانيا عمر

دودو كنت هقول في ريحة بس ايناد سبقتني 
و علي ضمنتك انا عارفة ان وصفاتك جميلة 
بارك الله فيكي يا غالية 
جاري الطبع .....

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو كنت هقول في ريحة بس ايناد سبقتني 
> و علي ضمنتك انا عارفة ان وصفاتك جميلة 
> بارك الله فيكي يا غالية 
> جاري الطبع .....


رورو تسلميلى ياقمر متقلقيش جربى وهستنى الرد منك ومتخفيش من الريحة ياقمر

----------


## احساس برئ

تسلمي يا دعاء على وصفاتك الجميلة ربنا يخليكي لينا
والهي فعلا وصفاتك هايلة
ولذلك 
ممكن تجيبيلنا حاجة للأيادي ( تفتيح وتنعيم )؟

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> تسلمي يا دعاء على وصفاتك الجميلة ربنا يخليكي لينا
> والهي فعلا وصفاتك هايلة
> ولذلك 
> ممكن تجيبيلنا حاجة للأيادي ( تفتيح وتنعيم )؟


احساس برىء حبيبة قلبى انتى تامرى هنزلك موضوع لنعومة وبياض الايدى وحبيبة قلبى تسلمى لمرورك الجميل وكلامك السكر

----------


## soso funny

حلو الموضوع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا هجربة قريب
بس الحاجات احلوة دى انت عارفاها منيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟ :M:

----------


## ريحانة الاسلام

مرسى قوى ياعسل على  الطريقة الهيله دى 

بس يارب تنفع معايه 

سلام  علشان اروح اجربها  بااااااى

----------


## اوركيدا

رووووووووعه

----------

